# How to wash ears without getting water in ear?



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've moved and I haven't found a groomer yet, so I need to wash Kabota myself. The fur around his ears is disgusting due to the treatment for the ear infection he just got over. We're talking slimy here. It's gross.

How do I wash his ear flaps/the area around his ears without getting water into his ear canals?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

You could put some cotton balls in his ears to help protect them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a good idea. I've got tons of cotton balls, too.

Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Ive used a wash cloth to clean gunk from Busters ears. Just be careful not to squeeze any water into his ears while you're doing the inside


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I use a wash cloth. 
Soak it with warm water, ring it out as best you can so it's damp but not dry, and go about doing what you need to.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about the ear treatment. I put some cotton in Remmy's ears so I could put soap on his ears to get rid of all that oily stuff.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I use a wash cloth and some drying powder after if I think it necessary.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Pixie has recurring ear infections and I was told water in her ears could make it worse. So early on I was really careful, but the oily stuff in her fur drove me crazy, so I decided to just give her a good wash, soap the ears up, rinse it thoroughly etc, and worry about the consequences later.

Turns out, it doesn't matter if she gets water in her ears or not. She doesn't like it much, but it doesn't cause or exacerbate her ear infections.

She gets ear infections anyway, I treat them as prescribed, then give her a good wash to get rid of all the oily stuff, and then she's fine for about 4-5 months before she gets another infection. She has a bath about 1-2 times per month, and I don't do anything to prevent water getting in her ears.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one. The residue is just nasty!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

go to the Vet.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He's been to the vet. That's where I got the medicine that has now left a nasty residue in the fur around his ears.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Grooming wipes for the fur around his ears and ear wipes for the inside maybe? I use the Earthbath brand, works great for me.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

use cute tips. they come in different thickness's (sp).
use a Vet or a groomer.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I flush my dogs ears with my recirculating bathing system and have never had any trouble..as long as they are dried out properly after it's not an issue. Water in the ears does NOT cause infection. Bacteria or Viruses or Fungus causes infections. Water being present in the ear and not being dried out could possibly cause a yeast infection to breed, but NOT if it is not already there.

Using cotton balls or Q-tips pushes debris and gunk down into the ear canal and since cotton is fibrous it can be abrasive and as a result you can have "trauma" inflicted on an ear by excessive use of those items.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota was a trooper during his bath. He definitely wasn't happy, but he let me wash and condition him. I was using the self service bath at Petco's unleashed, and the next tub had a harlequin Great Dane in it. Well, mostly out of it!

He was fine with the blowdryer until I got to his ears. He wasn't having any of that and would push his ears all the way back and then pull them forward to get them out of the path of the blowdryer, so he left mostly dry except for soaking wet ears. This does explain why the groomer always gave him back to me with damp ears.


----------

